# How many private messages do you get?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to message people on here a lot, but I don't bother anymore.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

For a while, I was at 3-5 per day. Then I took a break for a couple of months and now it's around 3-5 per week.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I voted once a week, can't complain since I never send them out.
However I do have pms with four different people this week tho..


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought the title read "Private Massages" at first, lol...

I don't get many at all. I would say 1 every 4 months. I don't mind, really. I've been pretty sporadic when it comes to being active here, so I wouldn't expect anyone to really have a reason to PM me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

None


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

None.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

At the moment I'm not getting that many.
Most of the people I talked to on here have moved on.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hardly ever. Life is but a popularity contest.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very few. Usually just when someone quotes me.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

none unless i pm someone first.(which i don't bother to do much anymore)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

i meant 1 a day! IM SORRY ARNIE! i didnt mean 2 screw up ur thread D:


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

neg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

too many


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to get bunches-but I've mostly lost interest in trying to connect with anyone on here -Put in way too much effort and got little in return. Plus,people constantly up and leave,so what's the point?? Don't get many now,made me sad for a while -but now,I just don't give a poop!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I very rarely get them.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to go crazy with really long PM conversations with a few members on here. But in the last month or so I haven't really PM'd much with anyone. I think it's because I've been so inamiable lately. I reply slowly purposely, whereas I used to reply almost ASAP, and have been telling people I'm not in the mood to talk anymore. I've pretty much purposely isolated myself. I even turn off chat now for most of the day (even though I'm lurking on SAS from afterschool til midnight), except for maybe an hour at night.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

830 in total. Most of them are from moderators which is obviously a sign of status around here. lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i get about 6-8 a day... most of them are from when people quote me... for talking to freinds i use the chat rather than the pm


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

There's only one person I PM with on here


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Famous said:


> Inbox is always overflowing


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Eh, 1 every 3-4 weeks or so, not including quotes.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Rarely any


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> too many


How many is too many? You didn't vote.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I only get sometimes from the person almost everyday, lately.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Great, a PM popularity contest on a anxiety site. I am sure this will make some people feel just wonderful.

I don't know and I don't care. I don't care how many "friends" I have on my list as I don't actively use that feature (this isn't facebook). I don't care how many hits my profile has had. I don't count my PMs --- I get some but I am hardly inundated. 

Nothing against the OP, sorry if I sound like I am trying to piss in your cornflakes, really, but I think threads like this genuinely make some people feel left out. I am feeling particularly depressed tonight and being on this site isn't helping me much. Just reminds me that I don't belong anywhere.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I have emptied my PM box twice over and it's 98% full now due to having conversations better suited to a chat program than here, however I no longer get many pm's, maybe one every 3 weeks.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> Great, a PM popularity contest on a anxiety site. I am sure this will make some people feel just wonderful.
> 
> I don't know and I don't care. I don't care how many "friends" I have on my list as I don't actively use that feature (this isn't facebook). I don't care how many hits my profile has had. I don't count my PMs --- I get some but I am hardly inundated.
> 
> Nothing against the OP, sorry if I sound like I am trying to piss in your cornflakes, really, but I think threads like this genuinely make some people feel left out. I am feeling particularly depressed tonight and being on this site isn't helping me much. Just reminds me that I don't belong anywhere.


Don't worry, it's SAS. Most of us are losing the popular contest. Really though, I think PM makes most on here uncomfortable anyway. The vast majority of voters get less than one a week.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I get a few PMs a day from people who quote me. Other than that...maybe once a week or less. Cuz EVERYONE HATES ME :b


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

No comment. I respect others privacy.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't really get any, and don't send them out. I'm not here for private chats - just here for the forums.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

F1X3R said:


> How many is too many? You didn't vote.


I got over 10 on Friday and over 20 on Saturday.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I got over 10 on Friday and over 20 on Saturday.


Why do you say too many? Are they not nice?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

**** all.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

F1X3R said:


> Don't worry, it's SAS. Most of us are losing the popular contest. Really though, I think PM makes most on here uncomfortable anyway. The vast majority of voters get less than one a week.


You're right. I am just feeling rather down and negative. :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

F1X3R said:


> Why do you say too many? Are they not nice?


I can't keep up sometimes.
Some of them aren't nice, but most are.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Less than one a week. I've had phases in the past where I've done a lot of PMing, but most of my interactions with SASers these days are done either offsite or through VMs.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

txsadude said:


> I only get sometimes from the person almost everyday, lately.


Lol

( lov these responses that are easy to understand)


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

6-8 a day (which I don't understand but completely welcome.)


If only I could get this **** to happen in real life.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Id actually love to see this poll with gender included.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Some, but not as many as I'd like. I can't complain though, seeing as I don't often initiate.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

None what so ever~


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

I've received one since I joined lol.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Currently I have two people I regularly PM so I get two messages per week. The only other times I usually receive messages is in response to anything I send and that generally stops after a few messages back and forth.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Twinkiesex said:


> 6-8 a day (which I don't understand but completely welcome.)
> 
> If only I could get this **** to happen in real life.


Maybe it has something to do with your name?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

F1X3R said:


> Maybe it has something to do with your name?


Yeah, "kristin" doesn't quite have the same ring to it


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Not much, since I don't post here a lot.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

"Less than 1 a week"

"Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 37." 

^that's in my total time i've been here.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Hardly any, but I get lazy to reply to people anyway so I don't blame them.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I voted 2 a week but it's more like 2-4, depending on how often I log in and write a reply. They're all with the same person though, so it's not like I'm popular on here or something. hah


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

On average 1 a day, sometimes more. I like using the PM feature to talk with people occasionally.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Last one was March 6th. Don't have the nerve to PM people out of the blue.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

One every few months.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zero, I think I go largely unnoticed on here. I used to get some years ago.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Just depends.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just 1-2 a month.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha. I first posted in this thread over a year ago. 

I don't really PM anymore, besides the odd conversation that I inevitably drop because I'm an *******. I get anywhere from 0-10 quote notifications in my inbox daily. I still have to clear out my inbox and sent box once in while, but I never delete it fully at once because I honestly do love looking through old PM conversations (wow I'm a creep). As a result of only clearing out about 20 or so each purge, I hit the 90% warning again every few days.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 9.

I sent the last one like 2 weeks ago but the person didn't answer so... Yeah i feel dumb now lol, i don't think i'll send more PM's


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

coniconon said:


> Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 9.
> 
> I sent the last one like 2 weeks ago *but the person didn't answer so*... Yeah i feel dumb now lol, i don't think i'll send more PM's


;_; Please don't say that was me.....*checks inbox* Uhhhhh, I'll be right on it!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It depends sometimes I'll get a bunch in a short space of time, sometimes I won't get any for weeks.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

2 a week on average, and that's without counting VMs.

Sometimes from crazy angry women, awkward gay guys, and ex-military nuts sending me death threats - that one guy wanted my address to meet me IRL so he could stab me and he wasn't joking either :lol - but most of the time from online friends!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Haha. I first posted in this thread over a year ago.
> 
> I don't really PM anymore, besides the odd conversation that I inevitably drop because I'm an *******. I get anywhere from 0-10 quote notifications in my inbox daily. I still have to clear out my inbox and sent box once in while, but I never delete it fully at once because I honestly do love looking through old PM conversations (wow I'm a creep). As a result of only clearing out about 20 or so each purge, I hit the 90% warning again every few days.


I could've written this(minus the re-reading old pm's bit). I just feel weird about emptying my inbox completely. Maybe I'll need proof of something one day... ಠ_ರೃ. I'm caring less and less about what I delete now though so I might as well empty it. I rarely get pm's anymore(and I've never been in contact with a lot of people).


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I kind of made pen pals with someone. We have drastically different sleep/awake schedules but we exchange messages about once a day. It's nice to have something to wake up too!


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have to empty my mailbox with a shovel.










sarcasm


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

None. Zero. Zilch. 
.
.
.
Sometimes I will get one on rare occasions.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

About once every couple months.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't get them anymore. It's been years since my last PM used to get them when I was a lot more active and kept in contact with a user or two on here though.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Um, I've deleted a lot. It says 94% full and something like 767 inbox messages. I delete "sent" messages that have my stupid attempts at conversing rather than inbox messages. If the mailbox didn't have a limit I'd have about 200% more sent messages than inbox messages, since people usually don't reply when I initiate contact.

So I get like zero a week, but once in while I get one and it makes me happy.

I got a very make happy one recently out of the blue.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

None! Haaaa!


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe one every 2 or 4 weeks.

I almost never pm people unless they pm me first and when people do pm, after a while I start asking them to post the conversation in public. Easier to keep track of things in some instances.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

AceEmoKid said:


> Haha. I first posted in this thread over a year ago.


Oops, I saw the last post before me was from April but didn't notice the year


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

rdrr said:


> neg


neg


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't really get many, but sometimes I do decide that I'll talk to somebody, or somebody sends me a message saying "hey" or whatever.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't really come on much, but when I do I post a lot. And people whether it be mods or other users do not usually adhere to "mind your own business" and feel obliged to give me a PM voicing their various displeasures. That is the only time I get PM's. I'm not on much and I don't PM other people. My good messages are usually VM's.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hardly any these days..


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Usually, less than 1 a week. Usually, from the same person. Visitor messages are almost inexistent. 

I thought that was very little, but I see some of the popular members don't seem to get much more. That comes as a shock, really. I was sure with all these fans, they are bombarded with PMs every day.


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

None.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I have 124 messages in my inbox and 98% of those are from the same person. She calls and emails me now, though. It's been almost 2 years since we last talked on here, I think.

I haven't received one in a while. I'm not that active on here or try to initiate anything, so that's not surprising


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Somehow I have 231 total, I have no idea how I got that many and the contents of which are blurry. The majority likely being notifications/friend requests.

I rarely get any, every few months I might get one or two then it's nothing. I have no reason to complain, I rarely initiate conversations on this site.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm currently PMing regularly with one person, so once every 1-3 days. Other than that, it's very occasional. There's been a ton of people I was PMing for a while who stopped after a little bit and one I was exchanging a PM a day (sometimes more) for several months, but left a while ago. Still don't know what happened to them, hope they are alright, but they probably just got bored of me, seeing as they were gradually becoming less and less responsive.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

None

I've had a few in the past from people showing support. I've had abusive pm's before, some random troll pm'd me once saying Im a ***** and they'd meet me in person to fight me lol.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had to clean to my pm box 3 times. So over 3,000 pms being sent and recieved. I've had 9 privates messages today.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

A year-old topic continues like it was just yesterday... Yep, that's us...

Uhh, PMs seem to go spurts, but, uhh... probably 2-3 per month... average? 

I'd have a better idea, except I very recently did a mass deletion for having been fed up with that warning you get at 90% capacity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm kind of bummed about the total lack of hate mail, I'm doing something wrong.

I have gotten a few messages from mods telling me off though looking back, I don't even care I'm going to count them.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Not enough.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

On average a month, I'd say I get like 10 but most of my PMs now are from the same person pretty much. I could go days without getting PMs, though. It doesn't really bother me I guess. I can just PM myself. I found out not too long ago that you can PM yourself. :b It's fun to do to pretend like it's someone else PMing you.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

A grand total of zero. But hey, it's not surprising, being an unlikeable d***bag and only posting in threads like these which do not involve conversation.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm kind of bummed about the total lack of hate mail, I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I have gotten a few messages from mods telling me off though looking back, I don't even care I'm going to count them.


I used to get cool messages form mods back in the day, telling me I'm, "If you're going to be an ***, GTFO." It was funny.

Lack of messages? I think that's a lll relevant to how much you socialize here. I don't have quote notification turned on, so when someone does quote me by chance I find out by other means. And I'm not nice and smart, so there's that.

I think most people here read a lot they agree with or want to talk about, but don't quote the person and don't contact the person. The interest is lost in cyberspace through non-communication.

And you have VMs, so people can contact you there. (Do you you get notifications for that? I think so.) VMs make me cry.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

None i don't bother trying talking to anyone here


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Not received a PM from a non-mod since last September.

Can't complain though, I never initiate anything either.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

None or less than 1 a week on average.


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

None and I hope I never receive one haha.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Usually one a day. I have 804 messages in my inbox right now.


----------

